# المدارس المعمارية و الاتجاهات المعمارية؟؟؟؟



## مهندس رامي (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كثيرا مانسمع باالاتجاهات المعمارية والمدارس المعمارية ؟؟؟
نامل من الاخوة شرح الفرق بينهما وماهي امثلتها ولكم الشكر


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 يونيو 2008)

وووووووووووووووووووين الأخوة


----------



## مهندس رامي (28 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعة اين انتم


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أغسطس 2008)

انا رح اشرحلك بس الشي الي انا فاهماتو االاتجاه فيه انو يحتوي على اكتر من مدرسه بس المدرسه بيكون الها اتجاه واحد يعني متل اتجاه ما بعد الحداثه مثلا احتوى على عدة مدارس ولكل مدرسه كان في فكر معين بس كل افكار المدارس كانت بتصب بنفس الاتجاه الي هو كان العودة الى العماره القديمه والاقتباس منها
يعني لكل مدرسه فكر معين لكن مجموع افكار المدارس بيعطينااتجاه واحد فبنسميهم اتجاه معماري
يارب بكون فدتك ولو بالقليل


----------



## رامز (9 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخ رامى موضوع المدارس المعمارية موضوع كبير و ها تدرسة بالتفصيل فى مادة نظريات العمارة 

بس باختصار ممكن نقول ان المدرسة المعمارية هى مجموعة من الأفكار اقتنع بها مجموعة من المعماريين 
و أصبحت الأفكار دى هى المرجعية الفكرية لأعمالهم و يمكن ملاحظة تأثرهم بهذه الأفكار فى شكل الكتل و المساقط
و كل مجموعة من المدارس المتشابهة الى حد ما فى أفكارها تكون اتجاة معمارى


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .


----------



## 00966566 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ؤشكرا
على كل شي


----------



## 00966566 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أخ رامى موضوع المدارس المعمارية موضوع كبير و ها تدرسة بالتفصيل فى مادة نظريات العمارة 

بس باختصار ممكن نقول ان المدرسة المعمارية هى مجموعة من الأفكار اقتنع بها مجموعة من المعماريين 
و أصبحت الأفكار دى هى المرجعية الفكرية لأعمالهم و يمكن ملاحظة تأثرهم بهذه الأفكار فى شكل الكتل و المساقط
و كل مجموعة من المدارس المتشابهة الى حد ما فى أفكارها تكون اتجاة معمارى


----------



## كمال دجو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*2 -تعريف من هو كريستوفر الكسندر لطلبةالهندسه المعماريه* 

*حيـاتــه:

ولدCHRISTOPHER ALEXANDERفي فيينا ، النمسا في 4 / أكتوبر1936وهومواطن بريطاني,وقال انه أثير في انكلترا ، وحاصل على درجة الماجستير في الرياضيات ودرجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المعمارية من جامعة كمبردج ، وعلى الدكتوراه في الهندسة المعمارية من جامعة هارفارد. 
وفي عام 1958 ، انتقل إلى الولايات المتحدة ، وعاشت في بركلي ، بولاية كاليفورنيا في الفترة من 1963 حتى الوقت الحاضر.
فقد صمم وبني أكثر من200مبنى في القارات الخمس : كثير من هذه المباني التمهيدية عمل في إدراج شكل جديد للهندسة المعمارية ، الذي يتطلع الآن إلى المستقبل ، ومع ذلك فقد الجذور في التقاليد القديمة.في الكثير من عمله وقد استند الاختراعات في مجال التكنولوجيا ، خصوصا ، في الاختراعات الملموسة ، وشل التصميم ، والإجراءات اللازمة للوصول إلى حي العمارة. وانتخب الكسندر زميلا في الأكاديمية الأميركية للآداب والعلوم فيسنة1970الى سنة 1996.
وقد نصح الشركات ، والوكالات الحكومية ، والمهندسين المعماريين والمخططين في جميع أنحاء العالم بخبرته.

أهــم المناصـب التي اشـتـغـلـها:
1999 -- رئيس مجلس الادارة ، بيركلي ، كاليفورنيا. 
1998 -- استاذ فخري ، جامعة كاليفورنيا ، بيركلي. 
1967 -- الرئيس ، ومركز البيئة للهيكل ، بيركلي ، كاليفورنيا. 
1963-98 استاذ الهندسة المعمارية ، وقسم الهندسة المعمارية، جامعة كاليفورنيا ، بيركلي. 
1990-1995 الوصي ، أمير ويلز التابع لمعهد الهندسة المعمارية. 
1992 لويس خان المحاضره التذكاريه ، وفيلادلفيا. 
1987 استاذ الموقر على جائزة رابطة كلية مدارس الهندسه المعماريه. 
1987 الميدالية الفضية ، محافظة سايتاما ، طوكيو ، اليابان. 
1985 بناء افضل جائزة في اليابان ، من قبل المعهد الياباني للمهندسين المعماريين. 
1980 عضو في الاكاديميه الملكية السويدية. 
1972 الميدالية الذهبية من المعهد البحوث الامريكى للمهندسين المعماريين. 
1965 : استاذ باحث في العلوم الانسانيه ، جامعة كاليفورنيا ، بيركلي. 

تاثيرات

مبادئه وأفكاره

اعتمد CHRISTOPHER ALEXANDER نظرية جديدة للطبيعه الفضاء ويبين كيف يؤثر نظريته 
بمفاهيم العمارة والعمران: 

• التوزيع العادل للاحجام وانماط 
• بساطة الاشكال والخلفية 
• وضع النقاط المركزية 
• تفضيل عضوية التناظر بدلا من ان يكون التناظرعاما 
• تجسيد الترابط من العناصر 
• استخدام وصلات غير مرئية للاشياء معينة عن طريق تكاملها 
• إضافة الملمس وعيوب المحلية 
• المباعدة بين الفراغ 


أفكاره على الأثاث


أهم الأعمــال المشاريــــــع
1المبانـــي
THE SULLIVAN HOUSE*. بيت لستيف وسوزي سوليفان ، ملموسة ، بلاطة ، والخشب الأحمر ، fruitwood ، الجص ، وبلاطه من ناحية جعل المعدن مفصلة الداخلية. بركلي ، كاليفورنيا ، 1992. 
THE UPHAM HOUSE*، متحف لهنري الثامن للسفينة ، وماري ورز ، بورتسموث ، انكلترا، 
والجديد في متحف ماري روز ، 1991. العمل المنجز لماري روز الثقة ، الرئيس ، صاحب السمو الملكي ، أمير ويلز. 
STUDENT HOUSING FOR THE UNIVERSITY OF OREGON, * ، والمباني والخطة الرئيسية لل300 وحدة سكنيه للطلاب ، يوجين ، اوريغون ، 1991-3. 
EXHIBITION GALLERIES* : سان فرانسيسكو ، الداخلية البناء ، والالوان ، والاناره ، والتركيب والشنق من السجاد ، 1990. 
*LIGHTY HOUSE, BERRYESSA، كاليفورنيا ، لجون ومارا lighty ، 1990. 
COLLEGE BUILDINGS, Iruma-shi, Japan * ، مع اثنين من المباني الرئيسية وممرات الفصول ، والداخلية والخارجية ، 1987. 
HIGH SCHOOL MAIN STREET * ، والاسوار ، والبوابات ، والمصاطب والمناظر الطبيعيهfor New Eishin جامعة جديدة ، طوكيو ، اليابان ، (مع hajo neis) ، 1986. 
WHITE CABINET * ، والخشب والمينا ، 1985. 
GREAT HALL OF NEW EISHIN UNIVERSITY * ، طوكيو ، اليابان. الأسود والأحمر ، واللون الارجواني والأخضر. للأعمدة والحزمة ، الشاشة ، والجدران والسقوف الداخلية للمن القاعة العظيمة ، 40000 قدم مربع من السطح ، في اسود ، رمادي ، احمر ، اخضر بالي ، براون والارجواني الرمادية ، 1985-6. 
THE MEXICALI PROJECT* ، من حي تجريبي منازل منخفضه التكلفه ، تسوق ، وحلقات العمل ، مكتب ، وخمس شقق ، ومرافق الطعام المجتمعيه ، المساحه الكليه 8000 قدم مربع ، مكسيكالي ، المكسيك ، 1976. 
*COMMUNITY MENTAL HEALTH CENTER، موديستو ، كاليفورنيا (مع موراي سيلفرستاين وNacht ويس وساكرامنتو) ، لستانيسلاوس ، بولايه كاليفورنيا ، رئيس للطب النفسي ، 20000 قدم مربع ، بمبلغ 1،5 مليون دولار ، العميل الدكتور ريان هيويت ، 1972. 

أهم المنشورات:
*متحف ماري روز ، مع غاري السوداء ، مطبعه جامعة اكسفورد ، نيويورك ، 1995. 
*نظرية جديدة من التصميم الحضري ، مع hajo neis ، أرتميس anninou ، انغريد الملك ، مطبعه جامعة اكسفورد ، نيويورك ، 1985. 
*طبيعة النظام ، مطبعه جامعة اكسفورد ، نيويورك ، في إطار التحضير. . 
*المعركة : قصة تاريخية الصدام بين النظامين العالمين ، مع hajo neis ، غاري السوداء وانغريد الملك ، مطبعه جامعة اكسفورد ، نيويورك ، في إطار التحضير. 
*إنتاج البيوت ، مع هوارد ديفيس ، وخوليو مارتينز ، دون الركن ، مطبعه جامعة اكسفورد ، نيويورك ، 1985. 
*الازليه طريقة للبناء ، الترجمة الاسبانية غوستافو برشلونة ، 1981. 
*اوريغون التجربة ، الترجمة الاسبانية غوستافو ، برشلونة ، 1980. 
*الهندسة ، مخطوطة غير منشورة ، في وقت مبكر مخطوطة 'نسخة من طبيعة النظام ، بركلي ، 1981. 



بحث: حاشي مصطفى و جوال حمزه *​


----------



## كمال دجو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ددجججججججججججججججججججججججج​


----------



## ahmed_d (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## بسماتي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع اذي تم طرحه و تسآل هل يمكن ان يكون هناك يوما ما معماري مدرسة


----------



## حميدوان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ما في حدا لحدا 
للأسف


----------



## معماريون (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع كبير المدارس المعمارية تتغير مع التغير الزمني والمكاني وما يترتب عليها 
من متغيرات اقتصادية واجتماعية وثقافية 
المتغيرات الصناعية ماذا ظهر فيها


----------



## الامين المبارك (9 فبراير 2011)

سأتتناول مدرسة مدرسة و نقوم بالمناقشة حول أفكارها , ايجابياتها, من تبناها , بعض المشاريع الناحجة التي قامت على اساسها و ارجو من الجميع المشاركة و ادلاء رايه فلا تبخلوا علي 




العمارة التفكيكية 



العمارة البنائية 



العمارة الوظيفية 



العمارة التعبيرية 



العمارة المستقبلية 



العمارة العضوية 



العمارة التكعيبية سأتتناول مدرسة مدرسة و نقوم بالمناقشة حول أفكارها , ايجابياتها, من تبناها , بعض المشاريع الناحجة التي قامت على اساسها و ارجو من الجميع المشاركة و ادلاء رايه فلا تبخلوا علينا​ *اولاً : العمارة التفكيكية*​ يأخذ تيار التفكيكية المثير للجدل منحى لحالة استئصاليه ثنائية التوجه.​ *تخص الأولى* : العلاقة بين أشكال الإسقاط وبين الأشكال وسياقها العام؛ من خلال كبح جامح الانسيابية. *الثانية :* تشويش وقطع دابر العلاقة بين الداخل والخارج.​ وبغض النظر عن تلك القطيعة الحادثة بين الخارج وسياقه الداخلي فان التفكيكية تقوض المسوغات المتعارف عليها بما يخص الانسجام والوحدة والاستقرار الظاهري .​ صعد نجم اتجاه الديكونستروكتيفيزم خلال نهايات القرن العشرين. وحاكى تيار الطراز الإنشائي في ثلاثينات القرن العشرين، و أبان غليان الشعور الثوري في العالم الذي يدعو في بعض جوانبه إلى التملص من الماضي الرأسمالي وتجسد بأشكال إنشائية جديدة لا تمت بصلة إلى الماضي. يحمل في طياته دلالات سيكولوجية تدعو إلى رفض التراث المعماري لشعوب ليس لها بالأساس ذلك الثراء ومن هذه الأجواء نشأت فكرة التفكيكية الحديثة تألق نجمها منذ نهايات عقد ثمانينات القرن العشرين .​ و يمكن اعتبار تلك الحركة حالة من الشرذمة يصفها البعض بالخداع، والصاعدين يعتبرها حالة إبداعية إلى آفاق جديدة من الأشكال المستحدثة, تعرض ما هو غريب بأسلوب التشويه والتجزئة التي أتبعت منهجية التصادم الفظي بدل اللباقة في الإقناع. وثمة تشعبات منه باستعارة الأشكال التراثية التقليدية.​ وما يميز هذا التيار هو تحطيم الفروق بين الرسم والنحت وإعادة خلطها في بوتقة معمارية، ويمكن تلمس الاتجاه الوظيفي فيها ولكنه ينحصر في القيمة التعبيرية للإنشاء , فقد نبذت حالات الزخرف ، وانحصرت القيمة الجمالية للمبنى بما تبديه العلاقات الشكلية للحجوم والكتل والفراغات كما تبرزها المعطيات الإنشائية. استعمال خامات جديدة كالمعدن والزجاج واللدائن لكي تتبع فكرة تعبر عن الحياة بالهيئة التي يشكلها العلم. وقد أخذ في بعض شطحاته مع التكعيبية.​ والتراكب القطري ولاسيما بالنسبة للأشكال المستطيلة و الأشكال شبه المنحرفة، و السطوح أو المقاطع المتعرجة كما لمسناه في أعمال المعمار ليس يزكي, وكذلك, ماليفيتش, أو تالين, واتسع نطاق الممارسة من المعماريين هيملبلاو و ايسنمان وكيري، و كولهاس و ليبسكيند وشاعت أسماء قسم من المعماريين منهم كاندنسكي ونعوم كابو وكازيمير ماليفيتش. ومن أهم المباني مشروع صحيفة البرافدا ومشروع مجمعات إدارية في موسكو .​ *ثانياً : البنائية*​ حركة ثورية في الفن في موسكو (روسيا) خلال العقد الثاني ومطلع العقد الثالث من القرن العشرين وقد ظهرت على أساس الأعمال الرائدة للفنان فلاديمير تاتالين في " أعماله البنائية البارزة " الهدف الرئيسي من الحركة أن يتكامل الفنانون مع المجتمع.​ وأتخذ الحركة مصدرا لعمل فنانيها تقنيات الكولاج والتكعيبية والمستقبلية وأهم الذين أسهموا بذلك هم من فناني النحت أمثال : نعوم غابو أنطون بفسنر والمعمار والتصميم الصناعي (تاتالين والكسندر رودشنكو) والسينما والطبوغرافيا (إيل ليذتسكي).​ *ثالثاً : الوظيفية*​ و هذه المدرسة تتخذ هذا اقول شعارا لها : العمارة ليست فناً ( مع ان هذا الكلام لا يعجب الكثير من المعماريين ) و عندما نقول عمارة وظيفية فانه تلقائيا ياتي على بالنا اعمال المعماري أودلف لوس الذي يعتبر مؤسس هذه المدرسة و مديرا لها فلنتكلم عنه ...​ *أدولف لوس (1870-1933)* ولد في النمسا عام 1870م وكان أصما حتى الثانية عشر من عمره لم يكن لويس مصمما بل كان كاتباً ومحاضراً. كان شديد النقد على الزخرفة لدرجة أنه فصل بين الشي العملي و الشيء الفني وقال"العمارة ليست فناً, أن أي شي يؤدي إلى منفعة يخرج من دائرة الفن " كتب مقال مشهور بعنوان " الزخرفة والجريمة" زعم فيه أن العمارة والفن يجب أن لا يحتويا على زخرفة وأعتبرها من بواقي العادات البربرية وكانت أعماله بعد 1908 م تعبيراً عن هذه الفلسفة ومن أهم وأشهر هذه الأعمال بيت ستينر 1910 م على ضواحي فيينا, كان تصميم هذا البيت مفاجأة للمعماريين في زمنه, فرغم أن الاتجاه العام كان يدعو إلى تخفيف الزخرفة إلا أن هذا البيت فاق الجميع حيث لم تكن في الواجهة إلا الحوائط والنوافذ من دون أي شكل زائد عن الحاجة الوظيفية ولقد كان لتصميمه هذا وغيره أثر كبير على اتجاه العمارة وفكر بعض المعماريين مثل جروبيوس و لي كربوزير.ربما الإعاقة المؤقتة التي تعرض لها لويس في صغره مبكرا حسنت من قدراته المعمارية من ناحية وأثرت على شخصيته بأن أصبح انطوائي.​ *رابعاً : التعبيرية*​ قبل أن نتحدث عن المدرسة التعبيرية يجدر بنا أن نتطرق إلى ثلاثة من أهم الفنانين الذين كانوا مرحلة في حد ذاتهم ، فلو تأملنا أعمالهم فاننا نرى فيها صفات" التأثيرية" ، ولكننا إذا أمعنا النظر فإننا نرى أعمال هؤلاء تختلف عن أصحاب المذهب "التأثيري" او "الإنطباعي" ، ويجدر بنا أن نذكر أسماء هؤلاء الثلاثة وهو "بول سيزان " و"فان جوخ"و"بول جوجان " فالذي يريد أن يتعرف على شخصية الفن المعاصر في بداية القرن العشرين عليه أن يتعرف على الشخصيات الثلاث السالفة الذكر .. !!​ لقد أبتعد فصاروا مرحلة سميت ما بعد التأثيرية ، وقد مهدت هذه المرحلة لظهور المدرسة التعبيرية والوحشية على حد سواء. على أيه حال كان "سيزان" أبا للفن الحديث في القرن العشرين ، لقد كان تمهيدا للعديد من الحركات الفنية ، ولكن أوضحها هو "التكعيبية" التي تظهر في إسلوبه ، وقد مهد "فان جوخ" للمدرسة "التعبيرية" ، كما مهد "بول جوجان"الطريق للمدرسة "الوحشية" بأعتماده على الحس الفطري في رسم الأشكال .. !! والآن وقد عرفنا شيئا عن بعض الفنانين الذين أثروا في القرن العشرين علينا أن نعود إلى المدرسة "التعبيرية" ، بعد أن عرفنا ان الفنان "فان جوخ " هو الذي مهد الطريق لظهور مثل هذه المدرسة ، فالتعبيرية مدرسة اتجاه فني يرتكز على تبسيط الخطوط والألوان فلقد خرجت هذه المدرسة عن الأوضاع "الكلاسيكية" التي تقوم على تسجيل معالم الجسم بل الطبيعة ، تسجيلا" دقيقا" ، سواء في الخط ، كما ذكرنا ، أو في تلوين الأشكال فقد ركزت على دراسة الاجسام ورسمها والمبالغة في إنحرافات بعض الخطوط أو بعض أجزاء الجسم وحركته ، وهي بهذا تقترب في بعض الأحيان من الكاريكاتير .. !!​ ثم أعتمدت هذه المدرسة على إظهار تعابير الوجوه والأحاسيس النفسية ، من خلال الخطوط التي يرسمها الرسام ، التي تبين الحالة النفسية للشخص الذي يرسمه الفنان ، وقد ساعد على ذلك أستخدام بعض الالوان التي تبرز إنفعالات الأشخاص ، بل تثير مشاعر المشاهد للموضوع التعبيري ، إن "التعبيرية" وجه آخر للرومانسية ، إن المذهب التعبيري يعيد بناء عناصر الطبيعة بطريقة تثير المشاعر والمذهب التعبيري قد صار يعمل على التنظيم والبناء من جديد للصورة الرومانسية ، ولكن في إسلوب تراجيدي يتسم بما تعانيه الأجيال في العصر الحديث من قلق وأزمات .ويعد الفنان "فان جوخ" أشهر فناني هذه المدرسة والرائد الأول لها ، والفنان "مونخ" والفنان "لوتريك".. !!​ *خامساً : المستقبلية*​ بدأت المدرسة "المستقبلية" في إيطاليا، ثم انتقلت إلى فرنسا، وكانت تهدف إلى مقاومة الماضي لذلك سميت "بالمستقبلية"، وأهتم فنان "المستقبلية" بالتغّير المتمّيز وبالفاعلية المستمرة في القرن العشرين، الذي عٌرف بالسرعة والتقدم التقني. وحاول الفنان التعبّير عنه بالحركة والضوء، فكل الأشياء تتحرك وتجري وتتغير بسرعة.. !! وتعتبر المدرسة "المستقبلية" الفنية ذات أهمية بالغة، إذ أنها تمكنت من إيجاد شكل متناسب مع طبيعة العصر الذي نعيش فيه، والتركيز على إنسان العصر الحديث.. !! وقد عبر الفنان "المستقبلي" عن الصور المتغيرة، بتجزئة الأشكال إلى آلاف النقاط والخطوط والألوان، وكان تهدف إلى نقل الحركة السريعة والوثبات والخطوة وصراع القوى.. !! قال أحد الفنانين المستقبليين "إن الحصان الذي يركض لا يملك أربعة حوافر وحسب،بل إن له عشرين حافرا"وحركاتها مثلثية". وعلى ذلك كانوا يرسمون الناس والخيل بأطراف متعددة وبترتيب إشعاعي، بحيث تبدو اللوحة المستقبلية كأمواج ملونة متعاقبة.. !! وفي لوحة "مرنة" للفنان المستقبلي "بوكشيوني" التي رسمها عام 1912م، يوحي الشكل في عمومه بإنسان متدثر بثياب فضفاضة ذات ألوان زاهية، يحركها الهواء، فتنساب تفاصيلها في إيقاعات حركية مستمرة.. !!​ *سادساً : العمارة العضوية*​ تعتبر العمارة العضوية فلسفة معمارية تبحث عن التوافق و الانسجام بين الطبيعة و العمارة. تم استخدام المصطلح و تم تعريفه من خلال المعماري فرانك لويد رايت (1867-1959) و وضع في كتابه 1939 *عمارة عضوية* [1] ) مبادئ عامة عن تصوره لكيفية تطبيق الفكر المعماري الذي وصل إليه من امتزاج و ذوبان في الطبيعة.​ *فوالينجواتر للمعماري فرانك لويد رايت *​ بشكل عام تهدف العمارة العضوية إلى عدم تدمير البيئة التي تدخلها أو في تفسير أخر, تكملتها ! أي أنها تصبح في النهاية كجزء موجود بالفعل في الطبيعة. عالج العديد من المعماريين هذه الفكرة بكذا مدخل, مثل استخدام المواد الموجودة في المكان في البناء بل و أبعد من هذا في استخدام المواد البيئية الموجودة في الأثاث و الديكورات بحيث يبدو المبنى جزء لا يتجزأ من البيئة المحيطة به.​ اخترع المصطلح عمارة عضوية المعماري فرانك لويد رايت (1867-1959) فيما يلي جزء من كتابه : "ها أنا أكتب لكم مقدما العمارة العضوية : معلنا العمارة العضوية كالفكرة المثالية و التعاليم التي يجب ان تتبع إذا أردنا فهم الحياة ككل و لخدمة مغزى الحياة, لا أحمل محددات تقليدية في سبيل التقليد الأعظم. و لا أبحث عن شكل جامد مفروض علينا من ماضينا أو حاضرنا أو مستقبلنا, و لكني هنا أحدد الشكل عن طريق قوانين الحس العام البسيطة, أو فلتسميها الحس الأعلى إذا أردت, عن طريق طبيعة الخامات...​ *سابعاً : التكعيبية*​ تقول العبارة المشهورة للفنان سيزان أن "الكرة، والأسطوانة، والمخروط" هي جوهر بِنْيَة الطبيعة، و التكعيبة كمدرسة في الفن التشكيلي قد نشأت عن نوع من الالتباس في فهم هذه العبارة ، فلم يكن الغرض فرض هذه الأشكال الهندسية على الطبيعة، لأنها موجودة فعلاً، غير أن التكعيبيين قد عمدوا في سبيل بناء اللوحة لتصبح متماسكة وقوية إلى هندسة صورة الطبيعة، وفي سبيل هذه الهندسة عادوا إلى الفيلسوف وعالم الرياضيات الأشهر فيثاغورس وتبنوا نظرياته في الهندسه والرياضيات.​ لكن لم يكن غرض التكعيبيين عندما أخذوا في تحليل صور الطبيعة، وتقسيمها إلى الأشكال الهندسية وإخضاع أشكالها للعمل الفني سوى البحث عن أسرار الجمال، على أنهم في هذا كانوا مدفوعين بذلك الإحساس العام السائد بين فناني العصر الحديث، وهو أن الحقيقة شيء خفي يختبئ وراء الصور الظاهرية.​ _* وشكرا.....*_​


----------

